# maybe a repost?



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I was looking through some pics for something else when I ran across this one and couldnt remember if I posted it before, but even if I did I thought it was worth posting again, I wish it was all three of them but its just Lizzie to the left and Sampson to the right...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh that's very cute, Joe. And besides, if you posted it before, you're Joe, you're the man, (







), you can post it five times if you want.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh! I am so glad that Lizzie found her forever home with you!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

What a cute picture of them!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't recall seeing it before. It is darling!!! They look so angelic!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm glad to see you post A pic, Joe. More, more!
(THAT's a darling pic, by the way)


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

Now that is just TO cute!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Love that picture. I can't remember seeing it before.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Awww, how cute. Keep them coming!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OMG Joe, you HAVE to use that in the calendar, they are soooo cute and white, I want to pick both of them up and give them a big hug.







I'm so jealious you have three







I want another one.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

What a beautiful picture!!
Thanks for sharing it!
Marie & Pacino


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

That is SUCH a cute picture!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

That pic is cuter then cute!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

What beautiful angels!!! Great picture!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

They both look just so sweet and content


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Lizzie and Sampson are adorable - GREAT picture!! You should post pictures more often!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

Awww, they are so cute!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> OMG Joe, you HAVE to use that in the calendar, they are soooo cute and white, I want to pick both of them up and give them a big hug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are way too cute! I agree! They need to be in the calendar and I'm also jealous! I want another white fluffy doggy!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW,that's a great photo.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

That is so cute Joe. They sure look 'innocent' !! lol lol


As to whether you posted them before? Doesnt matter, it's your site, you can post as much as you like
























Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

What sweet babies! We really must see more them (and maggie too, of course!)


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Once again - just like in the photo on the main SM page, I am amazed that you can get them both to be still and looking into the camera at the same time! 

WAY cute!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Nope, haven't seen it before, but I'm sure glad you posted it. That is my favorite pose of a malt. and times 2 is even better


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Very cute picture!!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Awww!







They look so cute together. I also am happy that Lizzie found her forever home with you! I also have to agree with Bonnie's Mommie. You're Joe! You can do whatever you want!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Awe. That is such a great picture. I can see why it's a favorite.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What a cute picture Joe, they look so content and relaxed







I don't recall seeing it before, but would like to see more pics of your fluffs, they are all cuties


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

That's talent, to get all four eyes looking at the camera. I am lucky to get two eyes to look at me, put two fluffs in one spot and I am guarnteed to have a picture of the back of two heads.. Great picture
Aimee


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

WOWWEEEEE!!!


They l







k great... You should post more pictures~~~



Andrea~


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very beautiful, sweet picture of Lizzy and Sampson. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

What a precious picture! They both look totally smoochable!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

JUST BEAUTIFUL.............................. Would love to see more photos of ALL your Furbabies 
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Awwww, what an adorable picture!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe that photo is darling and worth a post every few weeks or so.

Thanks for finding it to share with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------

